# Your Pets



## iloveme88999 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey everyone! I was wondering how many pets all of you have. I always like learning about everyone’s babies. 
I personally have: 1 fish: Glub Glub, 3 mice, Storm, Jax, Opie and 1 rabbit: Penelope
We also have another fish, 4 dogs and 4 cats. 
But those first 5 are only my responsibility. Tell me about your babies


----------



## Buncake (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi! That's a nice post, glad to be the first to comment. 
I have two birds, Noshie and Maki, two finches, one stray cat we feed outside in our yard, she's kind of always there though, and my beautiful bunny Claudia~ 
I got Maki first like 5 years ago and she was a wild bird and didn't like being handled so my uncle got me a baby bird, Noshie, who was only 10 days old and had them since, and around 5 months ago I got my bunny, Claudia, she was the size of my palm!


----------



## A & B (Sep 28, 2018)

I also enjoy hearing about other people's fur babies! I have only one pet that is mine, my little bunny, Bugs!!! In my house we have 2 dogs, Papi and Gizmo, one cat, Benny, a fish, Sparkles and a turtle! I've had a ton of pets pass too. I had dogs and cats before, and a Guinea pig, and I had 4 chickens, a hamster and two other fish! As you can see, my house is/has been full of pets. I'm also the oldest of four kids!


----------



## Alek (Sep 30, 2018)

My alert service dog, Abe. (10yrs)

Dr.House (13yrs)

Gigi (kitty 12yrs) and Sadie (1yr)


----------



## DudBun (Oct 18, 2018)

Dudley is my Holland Lop, but I also have a Boston Terrier named Logan, two senior kitties named Frisco and Toby, as well as a chinchilla named Elijah.


----------



## lucydeprez (Oct 19, 2018)

I have Bailey my lop, Bonnie my lion nethie and missy my jack Russel (well she's meant to be a jack Russel [emoji23])


----------



## Evelyn Gomez (Oct 19, 2018)

I have Lola, the crazy English Bulldog, Oreo BunBun, and two Bettas, Barbosa (red veil tail) and Doreo (blue double veil). The kids named all the animals, except Lola. Lola was a rescue and came with her name. Oreo is my grandson's bunny - I got him the bunny for his birthday ::wink wink:: but Oreo lives with me and I take care of him. I love having a bunny again and he has certainly brought a lot of joy to all of us! Growing up we had several bunnies, but they all lived outside. Never in a million years did I think I'd have a bunny again, much less one that lives in my home.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 19, 2018)

I've got
My rabbit: Theo who is 1 year and is a mini rex+tricolor,
2 kittens: who are 6 months, Milly- white with black spots, & Primrose- calico, 
1 cat: Ruthie- 9 years old and doesn't really hang around the house since the dog is lose, she is white with brown spots
1 dog: Jessie- bloodhound+chocolate lab who is 3 years old


----------



## Joanna (Oct 20, 2018)

This is a nice post. 

*I have 2 rabbits, 1male Mr.BunBunz, and 1 female Alice.*


*
I also have 1 fish, and a male cat who lives in our backyard his name is Beewee. We rescued him about 4 years ago when he was a kitten on the street(picture below) he was underweight and flea/scabies. I nurished him back to health but he doesn't like to live inside so we let him live wild  *


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 20, 2018)

I have 3 bunnies Comet ( a red NZ buck aka my profile photo), Atlas a Mini Rex/Chinchilla buck, and Nebula Mini rex Chinchilla coat doe, and currently (only for a short while) Atlas and Nebula's two beautiful babies! One black otter doe named Mars, and one Chinchilla buck! i also have a Tabby cat named Mitty and a red eared slider turtle named "Squirt, Shelly Richard" but she goes by Squirt.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 21, 2018)

I have Rabbit, who I have had for 4 years after an owl dropped him near my house. He recovered and eventually became my house rabbit. At that time he lived with my husband and me and our two indoor - outdoor cats, Patches and Hobo. Then last October (2017) a bear killed Patches. I have since then, actually in May of this year, 2018, moved with Rabbit to a small apartment in a city about 12 miles away. Even though my husband and I broke up, he is caring for Hobo and our three horses, two being mine, Georgie Girl and Tawny. I try to go see them as much as I can with my friend who takes me there, since I do not have a car or any vehicle. I have had many other pets over the years, but Rabbit is my only bunny. I love living with him here and he is well known in my building, as people are always asking me about him or wanting to come see him.


----------



## froggie_chick_69 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a rather full house. Let's see... 2 German Shepherds, 2 cats (one ragdoll)(one lynxpoint Siamese), 6 bunnies (3 holland lops)(3 mini rex), 2 Chinchillas, 1 sugar glider, 2 dumpy tree frogs, 1 pac man frog, 2 crested geckos, and today we added one new ball python, bringing our total up to 3. We also added two baby amazon milk frogs.


----------



## lola the lionhead (Oct 22, 2018)

hey! i have one bunny Lola, who i got for free about 6 months ago from a second hand website! i also have 3 spaniels, abbie shadow and monty. i have a horse, flynn and my mum has another horse! plus the farm cat bella, who we rescued off a road when she was a kitten (the mother and other kittens had been left in a bush in a box, but only 2 kittens survived and one was hit by a car a year after we took them in)


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Nov 7, 2018)

I have three rabbits; Storm, Oreo and now Princess!

Storm is a very sweet, playful, large and hungry three-month-old Mini Rex + Standard Rex mix. She is so affectionate. Had her for a bit over a month.

Oreo is an adorable, scary but gentle, three-month-old Dutch + Mini Rex bunny. I had her for three days longer than Storm.

I got Princess five days ago; she is only about 6 weeks old; playful, fast, sweet Lionhead + Standard Rex mix. She is sooooo cute, I wish I could take her everywhere with me


----------



## Jenny Durling (Nov 8, 2018)

froggie_chick_69 said:


> I have a rather full house. Let's see... 2 German Shepherds, 2 cats (one ragdoll)(one lynxpoint Siamese), 6 bunnies (3 holland lops)(3 mini rex), 2 Chinchillas, 1 sugar glider, 2 dumpy tree frogs, 1 pac man frog, 2 crested geckos, and today we added one new ball python, bringing our total up to 3. We also added two baby amazon milk frogs.


You have a sugar glider? Wow! I've only seen those at a Tasmanian animal rescue. I didn't know you could have them as pets. They are adorable!


----------



## Jenny Durling (Nov 8, 2018)

I have two indoor bunnies. Rocky is a dwarf Dutch (3lbs) and Natasha is a Lionhead/Hotot mix of some sort (4.5 lbs). They are in my profile picture. We also have 3 cats, 8 ducks (3 Caguyas and 5 Indian Runners), 8 mini Nubian goats, 17 hens and 2 donkeys. They are all named and treated like royalty. LOL!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 8, 2018)

Jenny Durling said:


> I have two indoor bunnies. Rocky is a dwarf Dutch (3lbs) and Natasha is a Lionhead/Hotot mix of some sort (4.5 lbs). They are in my profile picture. We also have 3 cats, 8 ducks (3 Caguyas and 5 Indian Runners), 8 mini Nubian goats, 17 hens and 2 donkeys. They are all named and treated like royalty. LOL!
> View attachment 38585
> View attachment 38586
> View attachment 38587


My sister is on Backyard Chickens, but for ducks and said that you need to get on there if you are not already on!


----------



## Jenny Durling (Nov 8, 2018)

MYBUNNYTHEO said:


> My sister is on Backyard Chickens, but for ducks and said that you need to get on there if you are not already on!


I look things up there all the time. I’m on a chicken and a goat Facebook page but this rabbit forum is the only true forum I’m on. My poor Rocky has had so many issues that I thought it a good idea to get to know some other rabbit parents!


----------



## Binkybun123 (Nov 9, 2018)

I have two mini lops, Hazel and Herbie. They're my babies and extra special to me as they’re the siblings of my little bunny Harvey who died very young. I also have a dog Hughie (Hef cause he lives with bunnies) He's a beagle who we adopted just days before he was due to be put down. I had two Tibetan spaniels before him bud and brandy who both had great lives of 15+ years.


----------



## kksdad (Nov 10, 2018)

4 Parrots: Afie, Cora, Duncan, Felix 
2 Rabbits: Ava, Mordecai
2 Turtles: Tim, Woody
1 Cat: Poe
With the exception of Mordecai all are females.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Nov 10, 2018)

Out of this world bunnies said:


> I have 3 bunnies Comet ( a red NZ buck aka my profile photo), Atlas a Mini Rex/Chinchilla buck, and Nebula Mini rex Chinchilla coat doe, and currently (only for a short while) Atlas and Nebula's two beautiful babies! One black otter doe named Mars, and one Chinchilla buck! i also have a Tabby cat named Mitty and a red eared slider turtle named "Squirt, Shelly Richard" but she goes by Squirt.


Updateeee i sold the two babies and just yesterday bought a Broken opal french lop doe.


----------



## Khloe (Nov 10, 2018)

I have 3 rabbits, 2 purebred lionheads, Buddy and Athena, and 1 mix breed rabbit named snow. Then I have my bird named Jewel. Then there is my funniest one of all, my boxer named zeus.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 11, 2018)

kksdad said:


> 4 Parrots: Afie, Cora, Duncan, Felix


Oh my goodness! I love parrots and want one so bad!


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Nov 13, 2018)

Jenny Durling said:


> I have two indoor bunnies. Rocky is a dwarf Dutch (3lbs) and Natasha is a Lionhead/Hotot mix of some sort (4.5 lbs). They are in my profile picture. We also have 3 cats, 8 ducks (3 Caguyas and 5 Indian Runners), 8 mini Nubian goats, 17 hens and 2 donkeys. They are all named and treated like royalty. LOL!
> View attachment 38585
> View attachment 38586
> View attachment 38587


Ducks are actually very good pets! I might buy a house soon just so I could get ducks again❤ Very classy pets you have


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 13, 2018)

My sister has 4 ducks (Clover, Clementine, Jeffery, and Sally), and says they are the best pets in the whole world! Though I think rabbits are the best, ducks are still adorable.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Nov 13, 2018)

MYBUNNYTHEO said:


> My sister has 4 ducks (Clover, Clementine, Jeffery, and Sally), and says they are the best pets in the whole world! Though I think rabbits are the best, ducks are still adorable.


Yes, bunnies are perfect in every way, but ducks are so underrated! Noisy though, haha.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 13, 2018)

And ducks are also very smelly! It's crazy how much this thread has changed from talking about ''your pets'' to ducks!


----------



## kksdad (Nov 17, 2018)

MYBUNNYTHEO said:


> Oh my goodness! I love parrots and want one so bad!


They are a tremendous amount of work but endlessly fascinating. My favorite story regarding our African Grey, my daughter Kiersten had a candy bar which she put on the counter in the kitchen. Afie spying the candy bar flew over to the counter and began walking toward the candy bar. When she saw Kiersten watching her, she stopped and pretended she has no interest in the candy. As soon she thought Kiersten was no longer paying attention she resumed her stalking of the candy bar. Kiersten picked up the candy to move it to a different spot at which point Afie yelled "Oh no!" and began running along the counter in pursuit.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 17, 2018)

kksdad said:


> They are a tremendous amount of work but endlessly fascinating. My favorite story regarding our African Grey, my daughter Kiersten had a candy bar which she put on the counter in the kitchen. Afie spying the candy bar flew over to the counter and began walking toward the candy bar. When she saw Kiersten watching her, she stopped and pretended she has no interest in the candy. As soon she thought Kiersten was no longer paying attention she resumed her stalking of the candy bar. Kiersten picked up the candy to move it to a different spot at which point Afie yelled "Oh no!" and began running along the counter in pursuit.


Loved the story! The African Grey is a beautiful bird!


----------



## Debbi (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all such a wonderful assortment of pets. I have Daisy my new baby girl bunnie (4mth) and also a budgie called pip who says "hello cheeky boy" and "kiss, kiss" along with wolf whistles and blowing raspberries! My grandkids think he's hilarious.


----------



## Hoolia (Nov 22, 2018)

I have 2 dogs and 4 rabbits!
Rascal, my loyal and loving puddle of butterscotch pudding Golden Retriever
Yogi, a chihuahua mix my brother allegedly rescued from an abusive home.
Jackson, my oldest and smallest bunny. A deaf-since-birth Holland lop
Chestnut, a chinchilla/chestnut mini lop and queen of the bunnies
Mrs. Brown, another puddle of butterscotch pudding Flemish giant snuggle bun
and her son, Gobi, which we refer to as "the beached whale over there" or "Go-go Power Ranger" as he is very large and very fat


----------

